# Trunk Rust - Best Way to Repair?



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I have been cleaning my 1967 GTO under carriage and treating with POR 15 and was greeted today with some new found rust! See attached picture, what is the best way to replace the rusted piece? I know Ames sells them, but how do I get the rusted one off? Do I need to cut the trunk floor to access?

Both the left and right side on the rear are rusted. I keep reminding myself that these cars were designed to last 7-10 years and not 50 ..../:banghead:



Thanks, 

Tony


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tony,

If that is the trunk floor brace you will be able to drill the spot welds with a *spot weld cutter*. Then you can *plug weld* the new brace in place. More than likely the cage nut inside the brace will be rusted and you will have to cut the old brace to remove the body mounts.


----------

